# Forum Home Renovation Painting  What filler is best for wood?

## Micky013

Got a mountain of MDF and real timber to paint and was wondering what you guys are using to fill holes (large and small). Looking for a one product does all job.  
Ive been using sellys builders bog but im finding that i need to sand it the next day or it clogs my discs. Would prefer something that dries faster without adding more hardener, doesn't shrink and is strong.  
Anyone find anything that really works a treat?

----------


## METRIX

The trick with builders bog is to shave the excess off after about 5 minutes, then it's very easy to sand off, I use Norjo, Bunnings used to sell this but they don't any longer.  Nordsjo Products 
If i'm in a real hurry I use Selleys SPAKFILLA rapid, this stuff goes off faster than you can say SPAKFILLER, it is unlike any other filler, it's like air, it goes on easily and sands even easier, it gets it's full strength when you paint it, as it absorbs the undercoat and it binds up the filler, works very well, keep the container sealed with the clear plastic cover inside.   Selleys Spakfilla Rapid | Selleys Australia

----------


## Micky013

Awesome. Good tip re the bog. I did start shaving it well after it set with a lindbide scraper but after 5 min would probably be much easier.  
Would the spakfiller be better for light scratches and dings than the bog - ive been using it for everything so far

----------


## OBBob

I find a sharp chisel is good for the big after five minutes.

----------


## METRIX

> Awesome. Good tip re the bog. I did start shaving it well after it set with a lindbide scraper but after 5 min would probably be much easier.  
> Would the spakfiller be better for light scratches and dings than the bog - ive been using it for everything so far

  As Bob said, sharp chisel is easiest, if you find there is some small holes left after sanding, spakfiller will fill all these.
If you can get your hands on Nordsjo FineFiller, this works very well for fine scratches and dings, if the ding is deep, bog is better, then finish off with one of the finer fillers, if you cant find Nordsjo, Spakfiller works the same. 
Personally I like Selleys Plastbond over generic builders bog, it uses different chemicals to all the generic builders bog's, and goes very hard, much harder than generic builders bog's.
But of the builders bog's I like the Pro Form Builders Filler, in the green can, and is Blue in color.

----------


## Micky013

Thanks. Will be sure to check them out in the coming days.

----------


## Led

I too like Selleys plastibond better than builders bog and have used both a fair bit. The Plastibond just  seems easier to work with. 
There is also a brand called Intergrain that os good for filling smaller holes like nail heads etc, comes in a bunch of timber match shades. Smells like chocolate though 
so I am always tempted to taste a little bit of it.

----------


## METRIX

> I too like Selleys plastibond better than builders bog and have used both a fair bit. The Plastibond just  seems easier to work with. 
> There is also a brand called Intergrain that os good for filling smaller holes like nail heads etc, comes in a bunch of timber match shades. Smells like chocolate though 
> so I am always tempted to taste a little bit of it.

  HA HA HA, I know the chocolate filler, it is good, but still falls out in external applications, even though it's a exterior grade filler.

----------


## Micky013

Bought some of the plastibond. Pricey but im after quality. Ive got a 20ltr bucket of earls putty left over from flooring so i thought i could use that for light internal jobs. Sound ok? Ive only ever used it on floors.

----------


## METRIX

Treat Plastibond the same as builders bog, Noting it WILL go harder than Builders Bog, and probably quicker, then becomes a pain to sand off it you overfill it.
The trick with this type of filler is to use it to fill the larger divot, then use a fine filler over the top to fill in the last little bits.

----------


## Led

I've had a pretty easy time sanding Plastibond with a multitool, 40 grit to shape it or get it flush then 180 to smooth it. Patches are invisible under a good filler/sealer/primer like 3 in one etc.
Still always best to shape it while it's setting with a sureform or chisel/ scraper or the like.
Is the Earl's the powder one you mix up? If so I hate it, never had any luck with it, but it could be me..

----------


## Micky013

Yeah thats earls. Cheers for the tips

----------


## Dimi

There's not much that's any good for MDF in my opinion. If you use builders bog which is a two part polyester you will find after about a year the MDF will have slightly shrunk to leave raised sections of bog everywhere you screwed or nailed anything. Topping coat is not bad and easy to sand. Also cheap. But this like spak filler on wood or MDF will in my experience usually sink as it has a much lower density. Plugs of the same material are good if you have a plug cutter and can be bothered. Copolymer plaster topping coat might be your best bet though for MDF. Always do big holes in stages otherwise the inside will be like a marshmallow until slowly drying and shrinking well after painted. This might be a bit of over kill but having installed a bit of twopack panelling in my time i have noticed these effects.

----------


## METRIX

> There's not much that's any good for MDF in my opinion. If you use builders bog which is a two part polyester you will find after about a year the MDF will have slightly shrunk to leave raised sections of bog everywhere you screwed or nailed anything. Topping coat is not bad and easy to sand. Also cheap. But this like spak filler on wood or MDF will in my experience usually sink as it has a much lower density. Plugs of the same material are good if you have a plug cutter and can be bothered. Copolymer plaster topping coat might be your best bet though for MDF. Always do big holes in stages otherwise the inside will be like a marshmallow until slowly drying and shrinking well after painted. This might be a bit of over kill but having installed a bit of twopack panelling in my time i have noticed these effects.

  Really, I have never had any of these problems with MDF, I have tool storage boxes made from MDF about 15 years ago, patched with builders bog, undercoated and painted, non have ever shown raising of the bog.
Likewise for Architraves / skirting's etc which were installed in many places (not my purchase clients pre purchased this horrible stuff) again, never had any issues with raising or lowering of the patched areas.  
These were all patched with Nordsjo, never had issues with it.

----------


## Dimi

Try chatting to other cabinetmakers that twopack all the time. They will note the same issues I think. All joins are glued with any fixings to a minimal.  This is a perfectly smooth finish and in some cases full gloss so any imperfections are amplified and really stand out. I would assume architraves etc. will have brush marks and won't show everything although I'm sure I'd be able to spot where bog was. Builders bog is a good product don't get me wrong. I was merely stating some technical issue faced which I stated may not be of any consequence to most people's application.

----------


## Micky013

Cheers. I think it should be fine. I havent had any issues in past when used on other projects

----------

